# Intel i9 CPUs with ECC memory



## Cat (Nov 12, 2019)

I am planning on building a new i9 9900k system. I have some DDR4 ECC ram sticks from other older systems. Would they work?
I know that non-Xeon CPUs (like the 9900k) do not support ECC, that is fine, question is if the ram sticks will run at all (obviously with the error checking function disabled).


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mobos for i3/5/7/9 CPUs most often don't support ECC RAM, so you'll need to get some non-ECC RAM. Or get a Z270 mobo that supports ECC (which means they're more expensive), but this to me makes no sense, to get a more expensive board for ECC RAM and then it won't use ECC at all. Just get some non-ECC RAM.


----------

